# Calling Marisa- Where's Tang??



## wildo

I'm wondering what's up with Tang these days? Is she retired, or is she still dominating?? For those unaware of the awesomeness:


----------



## erfunhouse

What a great team!!!!! Gorgeous!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdmom1

*Tangy!*

Thanks for missing us!!! Tangy has had a year off due to being diagnosed with Immune Mediated Polyarthritis. Basically her joint fluid was attacking her joints. There is no known cute nor is there a specific reason for it. It was a long journey but she is back running. She doesn't quite run like that video anymore but still gives me the 100% all the time. The disease is something we will manage for the rest of her life but stepping to the line with her is something I will never take for granted again. 
We did breed her and I have a lovely daughter named Rev who is running in open. She is quite quick but nothing compares to the drive and love of the game her mother has!


----------



## TwoBigEars

Man I wish Ryker would run like that. Well, he does run like that, along with knocking almost all those bars. *sigh*

Lovely dog! I'm sorry to hear about her health issues.


----------



## wildo

gsdmom1 said:


> Thanks for missing us!!! Tangy has had a year off due to being diagnosed with Immune Mediated Polyarthritis. Basically her joint fluid was attacking her joints. There is no known cute nor is there a specific reason for it. It was a long journey but she is back running. She doesn't quite run like that video anymore but still gives me the 100% all the time. The disease is something we will manage for the rest of her life but stepping to the line with her is something I will never take for granted again.
> We did breed her and I have a lovely daughter named Rev who is running in open. She is quite quick but nothing compares to the drive and love of the game her mother has!


Oh yes- I think about you guys often. Tang is the best. I'll never doubt that! She's the fastest GSD I've ever seen run, and I just absolutely love her enthusiasm. As you said- when you step to the line, she gives more than 100%. It's apparent in all your videos with her. Man, I just think she's.... incredible!

I'm very sorry to hear she's been diagnosed with such a disease. I'm sure it was a super long journey- but I'm happy to hear that life must be more/less back to normal if she's back to competing. I was aware of Rev, and I've watched a few of her videos (I commented on how lovely her weaves were!). She's a very nice dog, no doubt- but I completely agree with your last sentence. Tang has been inspirational in my own agility quest with Pimg. 

Very nice to hear from you, Marisa! Keep us updated on Rev!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Marisa, so sorry to hear of Tangs diagnosis, but glad to hear she is managing well and still running


----------



## Teddy12312

Tang is one of the fastest dog i have seen do agility. I am so proud to say one of the best dogs at agility is a GSD. I have seen crufts and purina and she is better than most of the dogs there. wow.... I'm just speechless....so amazing!!!:wild:


----------



## Andaka

Jag and Rev met up at the national in Topeka. Jag was very enamoured of her, and Rev waas quite the flirt. Hopefully they will meet again in agility.


----------



## gsdmom1

Tangy is now closing in on her MACh! We had to take a year off but she is doing fine....for those interested....her daughter is being bred!


----------



## ApselBear

She was fun to watch in that video. Such speed and fluidity.


----------



## wildo

gsdmom1 said:


> Tangy is now closing in on her MACh! We had to take a year off but she is doing fine....for those interested....her daughter is being bred!


:wild::gsdbeggin: *I* know someone who's interested...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Here's Rev running agility just 6 m ago.


----------



## gsdmom1

Willy...sorry about the name change on the other board...I really should be a better proofreader!


----------



## DJEtzel

gsdmom1 said:


> Willy...sorry about the name change on the other board...I really should be a better proofreader!


I thought it was hilarious! 

I'm calling him Wally from now on.


----------



## southerngsd

Tang is amazing! Who is the breeder?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

southerngsd said:


> Tang is amazing! Who is the breeder?


dizzy canine massage therapy japanese chin Has Marisa's info


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

southerngsd said:


> Tang is amazing! Who is the breeder?


I believe it was Bonnie McDonald from here in Florida.


----------



## southerngsd

Thanks! Is Tang a one hit wonder, or does Bonnie consistently produce GSDs with his athleticism?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

southerngsd said:


> Thanks! Is Tang a one hit wonder, or does Bonnie consistently produce GSDs with his athleticism?


Tang is awesome! Bonnie doesn't breed her current agility GSD, though. She bred her super awesome border collie two years ago, but doesn't have a breeding "program" or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## southerngsd

@I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO Thank you!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

southerngsd said:


> @I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO Thank you!



No problem. I think Marissa bred Tang a few years ago and kept one dog. Not sure if she'll breed her? She chimes in here every so often


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> No problem. I think Marissa bred Tang a few years ago and kept one dog. Not sure if she'll breed her? She chimes in here every so often


Marisa still does breed her agility GSD's , though not very often.


----------



## gsdmom1

Yes, Tang was bred and I kept her daughter, Rev. She will be bred to TRAUMATIZER VON SCHRADERHAUS IPO1. See details here: dizzy canine massage therapy japanese chin


----------

